
Germany ramps up coronavirus tests to 500k a week - deng
https://www.thelocal.de/20200326/germany-ramps-up-coronavirus-tests-to-500000-a-week
======
jariel
They should stop quoting the 'death rate' as being so different.

Countries that do more widespread testing have a lower rate of death / those
tested, but that's not the 'death rate'.

What we need to start doing now is random samples of 1K completely random
people. We need to get a grip on how prevalent the disease is in the
population at large, not just those who went for tests.

